# New York City in December



## Sam (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't have access to sufficient or reliable meteorological data or I might be able to determine this myself, but I'm wondering if a heavy fall of snow would be uncommon in New York City (specifically The Bronx and Manhattan) in the week leading up to Christmas? I know it might seem pedantic to fret over such things -- it's a fictional story, after all -- but if New York hasn't seen snow in December for the last fifteen years, my face will be red. 

How heavy? Enough to coat the streets but not enough to disrupt day-to-day business. I assume the authorities in each borough would have the necessary equipment to deal with the fall? Grit, snow-ploughs, diggers. I know it's the duty of tenants to clear the footpaths, but who would be responsible for clearing the streets? Over here a skiff of snow brings the country to a standstill, and the government runs around like a headless chicken, scheduling press conferences and lamenting the severe lack of grit to salt the roads with, even though a similar fall happened the year before and they had ample warning to better prepare themselves.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

Not at all unusual. NYC salts the streets. They have had issues with snow removal, as have most major northern cities.


----------



## Sam (Feb 5, 2013)

Cheers, Mod.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

Sure...just next time, make it NYC. New York is a state and most of the state resents the city being thought of as its entirety. Residents of Buffalo, Albany, and Syracuse especially hate that. Maybe that'll help in a story sometime


----------



## Sam (Feb 5, 2013)

Ah, yes, the New York City/State thing. I distinctly remember you telling me how that works. Of course, that didn't necessarily mean I understood how it works.  

I get NYC. Five boroughs. Simple. That state malarkey, though? 

*Ducks


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 5, 2013)

Sam just check out the link.  It will tell you how much precipitation NYC gets each month.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City#Climate


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

Them are my ducks, Sam.


----------



## Sam (Feb 5, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Sam just check out the link.  It will tell you how much precipitation NYC gets each month.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City#Climate



Thanks, Lewdog. Very helpful.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 8, 2013)

Check this out Sam...poor New Yorkers.

NYC, New England brace for 1 to 3 feet of snow - Yahoo! Weather


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 8, 2013)

Where do they put the snow? That was a question I never asked myself until I moved to Quebec. 

Now in the small town where I lived they piled it up in car parks (up to 15 feet high) and left it there. 

In Montreal they dumped it in car parks and a few hours later it would be loaded onto truck and dumped out in the country side.

Mind you on the 28 Jan this year a lot of snow was washed away when a watermain broke. A river of water swept the street clear of snow. It was lucky that the temp had risen to -10 celcius. It did leave the streets covered with a sheet of ice a couple of cms thick but at least there wasn't snow for the pedestrians and cars to contend with.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 8, 2013)

We have had snow in many Decembers, Sam. Most certainly a few inches in one year or another that would coat but not shut us down which suits your needs. Let's not forget the blizzard in the last week of December 2010 which dropped about 21 inches and paralyzed the outer boroughs. That was a rarity. Snow removal is Manhattan is swift, I don't think the Bronx gets the same rapid response. The upstate folks don't take kindly to be confused with us city dwellers. Gee, I can't imagine why...


----------

